# First tropical tank, a few Q's



## blade828 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first tropical aquarium and ive been reading a little bit here and thought its time to post!
I have just finished cycling my 3ft tank, about 150 liters (40 gallons). I have added a few anubius and amazon swoards, some wood and a rock with some nice hiding spots. I used sand as my substrate. My filter is a Eheim 2213 canister and Ehiem 100W heater set to 27 degrees. So far I have 7 harlequin rasbora and a bristlenose. I am using flourish excel and bio-green plant fert as suggested by my lfs.
My pH is 7.4
After looking around online and at my lfs I have a list of the species I like, which species can I keep together and how many of each without overstocking?
bolivian ram - school, pair or single?
discus (too large for my tank I think)
kuhili loach - school of 5 or so?
tetra - Wondering if I should add more rasbora with no tetra or have a school of a tetra (suggestions?) with them?
Pearl gourami - Thinking of having this as my 'centerpiece' fish
Corys- school of 4 of the same species?
Is the bristlenose alright alone or should I add another?
I am open to any other suggestions  I love weird looking fish.
Ill post pics as soon as I have enough posts, thanks!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A 10G tank can be easily overcrowded so be careful. I would recommend 4 small Tetras, 2 Kuli Loaches and 4 small Corys. You would also have room for a Mystery Snail. Try and keep the number of fishes below 12.


----------



## blade828 (Sep 5, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> A 10G tank can be easily overcrowded so be careful. I would recommend 4 small Tetras, 2 Kuli Loaches and 4 small Corys. You would also have room for a Mystery Snail. Try and keep the number of fishes below 12.


Hi neon, i think you got confused somewhere, my tank is 40G


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

blade828 said:


> Hi all, this is my first tropical aquarium and ive been reading a little bit here and thought its time to post!
> I have just finished cycling my 3ft tank, about 150 liters (40 gallons). I have added a few anubius and amazon swoards, some wood and a rock with some nice hiding spots. I used sand as my substrate. My filter is a Eheim 2213 canister and Ehiem 100W heater set to 27 degrees. So far I have 7 harlequin rasbora and a bristlenose. I am using flourish excel and bio-green plant fert as suggested by my lfs.
> My pH is 7.4
> After looking around online and at my lfs I have a list of the species I like, which species can I keep together and how many of each without overstocking?
> ...


Rams don't school and get territorial if they mate. I wouldn't put just one in the tank either.

Discus, yes way too big and need very specific water params.

Kuhli Loach, 5 is great since they're social.

You can have a nice school of both tetras and rasboras, 5 or more. I would have 9 of each.

Pearl Gourami would be a very nice centerpiece.

Corys: get 5

BN Pleco is fine alone, it will need driftwood though.

With that you would have the perfect stocking level imo.


----------



## blade828 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, I did a fair bit of research and was hoping that my stocking numbers were close to ideal. I have plenty of driftwood for the BN, its always on the underside of it. Any ideas on what tetra to get? Are congo too large? I also like the emperor and rummynose tetra.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Pidgeon!

You mean the BN is always on the underside of the drift wood? That's normal. They are a nocturnal fish, and tend to hide out during the day. They cling to all sorts of weird surfaces, on all different angles - it's kind of cool to watch actually.

I've heard that Rummy nose tetras are good schoolers. Have you looked at Lemon Tetras? (I love their colouring.) Just an idea.

Let us know what you decide to get!!


----------



## blade828 (Sep 5, 2011)

I forgot about the lemons, I like them too! Is there any order in which I should add fish to my tank? I will probably add one species per week/fortnight.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

First off, I LOVE that you said fortnight! 

Second, I'd add them 'most docile' first and then 'most agressive' last.

So, for instance, add the Khulis and Corys first, then the Tetras and then the Gourami and Ram pair. (I have heard that Rams will not tolerate Khulis and Corys when they have bred, but then I've also heard of people who haven't had a problem.)


----------



## blade828 (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright ill update when I get my new fish. so why did u love fortnight?


----------



## blade828 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here are the pics I have.
My BN









The Rasbora, they have got alot more colour since I took this pic.









My tank, the inlet is usually hidden.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fortnight? Because it's so.... medieval!

I LOVE the colouring of your pleco! I've had an albino BN before..... but I'm really liking the black with white spots!

Your tank looks amazing btw!


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a 44gal and filter to handle 300l. My stock is:
10 noens
4 cory's
3 zebra loachs (would be my fav fish, make me laugh all the time)
2 bolivian rams
1 L140 sp pleco
1 kribnesis, 1 got sick during transport and had to be put on ice. not sure if i will get another. best not to have a couple with the cory's.
and looking at 6 rummy nose tetra or another small school fish.

I might be a bit over loaded. Everyone seems to get on fine, water params are good. like your tank there is plenty of hiding and terratory.


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

nice looking tank BTW


----------



## blade828 (Sep 5, 2011)

So here is an update. My current stocking is
1 Peppermint BN
12 harlequin rasbora
7 kuhli loaches
2 bolivian butterfly
I have also changed the layout of my tank and I made a hood and mounted my light in it.


----------

